# Burnt Out



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone else burnt out on school?

I've only been in college since January 23rd of this year--well, and the few weeks I went last summer--and I'm only taking two classes now cuz I dropped one and I'm already burnt out on school. I don't know if it's because my classes aren't particularly interesting, if I'm lazy, or if I'm just not in the mood to be doing much of anything, but it's really hard to make myself care about getting work done and going to classes. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

everyday

but on the other hand, my teachers are on strike right now and im going insane without anything to do, i have assignments but its not that, i like having to get up and actually do somthing and go somehwhere in the day, i can't just sit here everyday doing jack, all of my firends aren't in college and are working so that option is out.

I hate doing homework though no matter what.

I have a job but i only work there in the summer, which i can't wait for.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Definitely. I just dropped out of HS due to immense boredom / lack of motivation. I feel like I've taken the same history and english classes four times in a row. I don't think it's due to lazyness though - when I do work on something, I work hard at it. I just don't care enough about school. It's too bad I didn't drop out sooner (I would be a senior right now) and skip all of the anxiety, depression, and boredom. I really don't look forward to college or work. It all seems very pointless to me.


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes, without a doubt.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont really get burnt out, I just get tired of all the freaking HASSLES.

You have to study for this test, then take this test, then study for that one, then take that one, then write a paper, and blah blah blah.

Cant we just fast forward and couple yrs and they can just hand me my degree? :lol

I dont think anything in my classes will really challenge me, so cant we just skip all the bullsh*t? :lol


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> I dont really get burnt out, I just get tired of all the freaking HASSLES.
> 
> You have to study for this test, then take this test, then study for that one, then take that one, then write a paper, and blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


You just summed up my entire thinking. Plus I have no real dreams or ambitions, so I'm only going because I have to. It may be true and all, but it sure does suck the fun out of everything.


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

NewWorldOrder said:


> Definitely. I just dropped out of HS due to immense boredom / lack of motivation. I feel like I've taken the same history and english classes four times in a row. I don't think it's due to lazyness though - when I do work on something, I work hard at it. I just don't care enough about school. It's too bad I didn't drop out sooner (I would be a senior right now) and skip all of the anxiety, depression, and boredom. I really don't look forward to college or work. It all seems very pointless to me.


Sounds like how I felt in high school, except I'd add "intensely frustrated". I dropped out about halfway through my senior year and still totally think it was the right decision.

Hopefully, college will be a better experience for you. So far, it has been for me (for the most part), but that's mainly because a lot of the other students in my classes are adults, not teenagers like in high school, and they actually *want to be there* (for the most part).


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

rb27 said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont really get burnt out, I just get tired of all the freaking HASSLES.
> ...


why do you have to go?


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Ledd Bullet said:


> rb27 said:
> 
> 
> > RX2000 said:
> ...


Well, I don't HAVE to go, but I didn't then I'd be in even more trouble in life.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yea, you only HAVE to go if you dont want to do a McJob for the rest of your life.

Since I dont want to do that, then I guess you could say that I HAVE to go.


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

RX2000 said:


> Yea, you only HAVE to go if you dont want to do a McJob for the rest of your life.
> 
> Since I dont want to do that, then I guess you could say that I HAVE to go.


Eh, there are other things you can do without a college degree. I'm thinking about being a farmer and/or a carpenter...and a musician, filmmaker, photographer and writer (all of which I already do, minus filmmaking).


----------



## momoiro (Mar 19, 2006)

Absolutely. Up to this current quater (which, thankfully, is ending in a week), I have been doing a great job at school and studying my *** off. But, now I just feel completely unmotivated to do any work. The material is interesting, I just don't want to read it. My guess is that it's because I'm burnt out from over exercise. I have sports practice 3 hrs a day 5x a week, and on top of that I go to the gym 6x a week for 2-3 hours. I'm totally wiped by the time I get home, and I just want to hit the sack. :fall It doesn't help that I've got insomnia, either. I'll sort it all out eventually, though  Good luck to you, too!


----------



## Shadowed (Apr 5, 2006)

Yup. This is me. Totally. I'm burnt out from the hassles of school. If i see one more test or essay paper, I might just throw up. :fall 

Haven't been in school for the last 2 weeks. Maybe that's a sign of burn-out too. I can't seem to concentrate very well in class, so I decided to study on my own at home. 

I need a vacation!!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Why do teachers pile up the most work at the time of the semester when students are already burned out?... I'm only taking 2 classes, but with all the essays, presentations :afr , homework, tests and labs piled up for each class this month, it feels like I'm taking 5 or 6 classes right now. I always try to get mostly A's the first 3 months so that I slack off after spring break. Thankfully I can drop my lowest test grade in each class, so I'll just let myself fail those.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. I have the grad school version of it, but . . . yeah. It's why I'm taking this semester off (and next semester, too).


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea I'm so burnt out right now :fall My history teacher expects waaaay too much. It is a lot for a three unit class. Not only do we have to read a ton of history and take tests (which is all anyone should expect from history at the most), but he also makes us critically analyze historical argumentative essays and discuss them in class (not that I participate :afr ). Plus, there is a presentation and a paper and he wants to know all these details. Grrrr. The workload is about the same as my statistics class and that class is FOUR units.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

yep, i pretty much took teh semester off, only taking one class, econ 101 hahaha, so it's pretty much a nice vacation. Gives me time to deal with myself, family, SA, and other things that make me happy.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm soo ready for this semester to be OVER. I'm burnt out like an old light bulb.


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm pretty burnt out.. taking 20-something credits doesn't help though.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

ugh me burnt out? YES!


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm definately burnt out. But it's not so much that I don't care than that i just don't have the energy to do things anymore. So instead of actually working, I just stress out about how much work I need to get done.


----------



## ImShy (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm so friggin sick of school at this point. The good news is that I only have two weeks of classes left and then finals. The bad news is that two weeks after finals I'm going to be taking summer school.


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

i have a feeling i'm going to flunk at least one of my classes, and i barely even care anymore. i can't tell if i'm more burnt out or depressed... i think it might be about 50/50


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

i was burnt out, so i took this past semester easy, just one class. now i'm ready/refreshed to take a heavier courseload next semester


----------



## Rozy (Apr 19, 2006)

And I though I was the only one. :um The thing that really bugs me is that I used to be so good in school. Now, when I'm at university, I do EVERYTHING the last minute, or second. I made it to the 4th year, but I still have soooo much exams to pass.. And I don't know how will I do it, because I don't have the energy.. Maybe that's just the spring fatigue. :hide 
Well, thumps up for everyone


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm a senior in high school (I graduate in less than a month), and I was honestly considering dropping out earlier this year because I couldn't take it anymore. I make perfect grades, so academics didn't play a role in my consideration. I just couldn't handle being around everyone. Luckily, I stayed, and if I can make it through the next month, I'll be okay


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

Korey, 

I think that is one of the biggest mistakes a lot of the seniors at my high school made; They spend four years being miserable and just when they are about to be free they give up. What would be the point in that really? Why not just stick it out and have the advantage of getting your high school diploma, even if you are not going to college, because you need that now a days. It sounds like you made the right decision.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

brownkeys said:


> Korey,
> 
> I think that is one of the biggest mistakes a lot of the seniors at my high school made; They spend four years being miserable and just when they are about to be free they give up. What would be the point in that really? Why not just stick it out and have the advantage of getting your high school diploma, even if you are not going to college, because you need that now a days. It sounds like you made the right decision.


Yes, I too think that I made the right decision. Thank you.

One of the few people in my class that I don't hate dropped out a couple of weeks ago. I believe it was because he had failed his classes already and didn't want to repeat the grade. His parents kicked him out and everything. It was horrible. I feel bad for him. </randomstory>


----------

